# Bank Cards - Word of Warning



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I bank with the Banesto (I don't have bank accounts in any other country); whilst checking my online banking today, I noticed 4 transactions that totalled over 600 euros!! I have definitely NOT used my card since I returned from the Middle East in early August.

I contacted my Bank Manager and she informed me that these amounts had been made but gave me the amounts in Russian Roubles!!!

I can only guess that my card was cloned in Dubai as that was where I last used it although it may also have happened when I recently visited Qatar.

Please everyone, be very careful and keep a close eye on your bank accounts for anything amiss.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's why I hardly use a VISA/MASTERCARD card any more. Any payments or even invoice receipt are red-flag days. My Bank manager calls me now as soon as he sees a Visa payment!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, spoke to my Bank Manager, she got her currencies mixed up!! My card was duplicated in Dubai and cash withdrawals were made on it in AED, just as I suspected.

I have the lovely task of making out a denouncia tomorrow......deep joy.....NOT!


----------

